# Cold Shoe ?



## hombredelmar (Jun 8, 2014)

Was looking for a cold shoe for my Canon 580 II speedlight that I am planning to use remotely on a stand or a tripod and found this product that looks promising. Amazon.com : Enlight photo Frio Universal Locking Cold Shoe V2 - with 1/4-20 and 3/8 Threads : Flash Shoe Mounts : Camera & Photo
What you guys think about it, anyone with direct knowledge about the product?
Thanks all,


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 8, 2014)

Vello Compact Shoe Stand for Universal Shoe Mount CSS-U B&H

I have a Nikon version for all my flashes, and love it.


----------



## hombredelmar (Jun 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Vello Compact Shoe Stand for Universal Shoe Mount CSS-U B&H
> 
> I have a Nikon version for all my flashes, and love it.



Well , it is not exactly the same . I need to mount the a cold shoe to a stand or a tripod


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 8, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Vello Compact Shoe Stand for Universal Shoe Mount CSS-U B&H
> ...



It has a 1/4x20 mount on the bottom... For tripods and light stands...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Jun 8, 2014)

I have not used The Frio.  I have a couple of the clamp styles.  They're about half the price.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Vello Compact Shoe Stand for Universal Shoe Mount CSS-U B&H
> 
> I have a Nikon version for all my flashes, and love it.



My SB-600 came with one in the box.


----------



## hombredelmar (Jun 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



i am sure that mine came with one too, the thing is I need something that will be secure. The one that I posted link for is very light, sturdy and it locks. I want to make sure that my flash does not fall from the stand


----------



## Dao (Jun 9, 2014)

How about something like an umbrella bracket with shoe mount?  


Umbrellas | Buy, Compare & Review | Adorama


----------



## hombredelmar (Jun 9, 2014)

Dao said:


> How about something like an umbrella bracket with shoe mount?
> 
> 
> Umbrellas | Buy, Compare & Review | Adorama



Thank you for your contribution, I have an adapter for a light stand, similar to those that you posted link for. However I need a hot shoe for the adapter, not the adapter itself. 
The product I posted link for has a great benefit, it locks and there is no way my flash can fall from the stand while I carry it from one place to another without dissembling the whole thing


----------



## Dao (Jun 9, 2014)

I see. Your adapter must be the type that not able to securely attach with a flash.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 9, 2014)

I doubt I would be able to find the article but I do recall someone praising the utility of the cold shoe mounts with a lock similar to the one you have shown. It could be the same one.

I believe the one you posted is a little easier to quickly throw a speed light into with confidence. The Vello that was suggested does enable you to lock to it but you will be using the speed lights lock not the mount itself. It just has a hole for the lock of the speed light to open into. The added benefit from the Vello is it can bu used standalone as it has a wide base/foot. But the opening is just the right size and can be a little difficult to line up just right if it is on a stand that is not eye level.

Hope this helps


----------



## hombredelmar (Jun 9, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> I doubt I would be able to find the article but I do recall someone praising the utility of the cold shoe mounts with a lock similar to the one you have shown. It could be the same one.
> 
> I believe the one you posted is a little easier to quickly throw a speed light into with confidence. The Vello that was suggested does enable you to lock to it but you will be using the speed lights lock not the mount itself. It just has a hole for the lock of the speed light to open into. The added benefit from the Vello is it can bu used standalone as it has a wide base/foot. But the opening is just the right size and can be a little difficult to line up just right if it is on a stand that is not eye level.
> 
> Hope this helps




As I was reading your reply I realized that I will be also  using trancereceiver youngnuo 622 C so I will be locking my trancereceiver on the top of which I will be attaching my speedlight to the device so in all reality my flash will not be sucured as I was planning to.
Any ideas, suggestions for my situation?


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 9, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt I would be able to find the article but I do recall someone praising the utility of the cold shoe mounts with a lock similar to the one you have shown. It could be the same one.
> ...




That really doesn't change anything. The flash can lock to the 622 and the 622 can lock to either cold shoe discussed. Spinning the lock wheel on the 622 lowers the locking pin in the foot of the hot shoe.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2014)

FlashZebra.com: Clamp Style Flash Shoe with Mounting Screw (Item #0147)
FlashZebra.com: Clamp Style Flash Shoe (Item #0137)
FlashZebra.com: Insulated Flash Shoe Adapter with Locking Hole (Item #0224)

FlashZebra.com

My bill is in the mail.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 9, 2014)

There are lots of companies that make things like this:  Amazon.com : Neewer Flash/Shoe/Umbrella Mount/Holder/Bracket Type E For All hot-shoe flashes except Sony and Minolta Brands : Light Stand Cold Shoe Mount : Camera & Photo

It mounts to the spigot on the top of the tripod stand... but also includes the small 1/4"-20 spigot post just in case you don't already have one.  They tilt -- and while your flash probably also tilts and swivels the point is that it has a through-hole into which you can insert the rod for a shoot-through umbrella -- so it would allow you to tilt the umbrella per your needs and still have the flash mounted.

I don't have this specific brand -- but I have some mounts which are just like it.


----------



## hombredelmar (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you everyone, got one for about 5 dollars at B and H.
Thank you again to everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

